# ECA - Attestation from Mumbai University



## abhishekasu (Jul 15, 2016)

I have been running pillar and post for getting a simple thing done from Mumbai University. 
My wife has done BE from Parshavnath college of Engineering in Mumbai University. To get the ECA done for her from WES, We need to provide attestation of mark sheet.
Mark sheets for year 2 and 3 of your study program (semesters 3-6) may be issued and attested by the college you attended. Mark sheets representing year 1 and 4 of your study must be issued and attested by the University of Mumbai.

Now, the issue is the college has closed down. So we cannot get the attestation from college. We went to Churchgate Student welfare office for attestation, but they said we have to get the marksheets verified from Examination department in Kalina campus of Mumbai university. When we went there, the person said he cannot get the attestation for marksheets provided by the college and not willing to tell who will do. 
We are not based out of Mumbai, so going there everyday is difficult. 

Does anyone know exact process to get the attestation done? Is there a contact person who has some sense of how to get this seemingly easy thing done.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't offer advice but my God, the post-secondary education system in India is seriously screwed up.


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

Meet any senior official at the Churchgate Student Welfare office. The staff there is absolutely useless i have experienced it myself! I think a Director of the University sits there too she's a lady but I dont remember the name! Try talking to her instead of the clerical staff. May be that would help.


----------



## abhishekasu (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks. I have figured out a way. Will update, if successful


----------

